# Beginner Tank



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello I have just recently joined and I really have no idea where to start. I want to start small like a 10g. Where would the best place to be that sells beginner tanks? Petco? Walmart? Target? Any responses would be appreciated.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Craigslist would work well if you can browse about. Just be warned of people local selling 10 gallons housing six goldfish for 75 bux... I say this because its a local one for me, which is partially local for you. 

Walmart or Petsmart will have kits though the prices I am unsure of. Ten gallons limits you though to the species you can keep so think about what fish you would like and choose a setup around that.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hello petsmart has some 10 gallon starter tank.you need a heater and filter and gravel to get started. any questions just ask.good luck.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You have at least 3 threads going now, talking about tanks from 1 gal to 4 gal to 10. Hard to keep up and give appropriate advice!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah I am sorry it has gotten out of hand  The tank is 4g for a fact.This was in case I wanted to buy a 10g.


----------

